# Defektes Diplay ersetzen, aber woher nehmen ?



## Butterkneter (28. April 2008)

Ich muss ein defektes Display aus einem Noxon I-Radio ersetzen, dass leider defekt ist.

Anfragen an den Hersteller blieben bisher leider unbeantwortet.

Wer kann mit der Bezeichnung auf der Rückseite was anfangen und sagen, wo ich so ein Ding finde. Das Diplay ist Blau. Ein neues in rot wär aber noch cooler.

Wär für Hilfe sehr dankbar.
gez. Butterkneter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## |L1n3 (28. April 2008)

also das hast du warscheinlich selbst alles schon probiert aber einiges suchen ergab folgende Seite:
HIER klicken
evtl. kommt man über die Verkäufer irgendwie an den Hersteller usw ...

edit:
*PE12864WRM-001-H-C1-Q*
_LCD COG  128x64 53.2x86.1mm    white LED FSTN ST7565S-G
http://www.einfo.ru/sect1cat1dist1651page1.html_


----------

